# The death of Captain America - Opportunity Knocks!



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

via ExtraLife
http://www.myextralife.com/











Other known Northern Crusaders:
Guardians of the North


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey, what about Alpha Flight?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I love ExtraLife comics!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Ph**k Cap'n America... Does anyone else remember Stanley Berneche's Captain Canada. He was in my brother's year, one year behind me, at high school (StanB that is, not Cap'n Canada)...



















More: http://www.collectionscanada.ca/3/3/t3-210-e.html


----------

